# Smoky Mountains



## grayrider (Jan 29, 2008)

Taking a family trip to the Smokies in late May or early June. I'm more of a mtn. biker and know there is very little there for off road riding. But how about road riding? I know the main road is too busy but what about some of the other roads in the park? Thanks.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

The road riding is outstanding, from what I have seen. If you're going to be there the weekend of May 17/18, by all means consider joining us on a casual ride. The Sunday ride (Richland Balsam) is one that I have done before with some of these BF members and, its scenery is breathtaking. The climbing is relatively tame too as ascents tend to be consistent in grade (at least on this section of the Parkway). Nevertheless, low gearing is recommended. 

http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=375320


You can also post this same message on that forum and, you will likely get several responses from people that live in that area. And, by the way, from what I have heard and read the mountain biking is excellent there - Pisgah, Dupont, etc.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Since you will be there in May, I'd recomend doing the little river rd between Townsend and Gatlinburg. One of the most beuatiful roads anywhere. BUT, there is a fair amount of traffic, although most is from vacationers and tourists, so plan to start your ride at the crack of dawn to avoid most of it. The roads are lightly traveled until 9 or 10 am, so you should be able to get in a 3 hr ride before that. Also consider doing Rt 441 up to Newfound Gap or all the way to Clingman's dome if you are up to it. Clingman's is at 6600 feet. It's approx 25 miles starting in Gburg, and 24.5 of it are uphill. If you do it, don't even consider starting later than first light- it will be cooler for the brutal climb, and that is the main road thru the park, and motorhomes make a lot of nastly fumes going up that hill! Again, you will want to get the ride in before the tourists head out. In late May, temps at the top of Clingman can be in the 40's, so carry some extra clothes for the "flight" back down.I used to live about an hour from the park, and my Saturday routine was typically get up at 4, eat, drive down and start super early. By the time my ride was done, it was time for a dip in one of the ice cold mountain streams- so refreshing after a good 50 miler! Also, the area arounf Townsend Tn has some good backroads, you can look up the Smokey mountain Wheelmen bike club and they could give some good routes. One other casual ride would be the loop around Cade's Cove. Although it is paved, it would be a good MTB ride also. Take a lunch and camera and just make a day out of it. Lot's of old historic cabins to explore, and also lots of wildlife like deer that are very used to tourists and are quite approachable. You may even see a bear or two. Hope you find this info useful!


----------



## Sprocket - Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

If you do plan on rt. 441...
Be prepared to skip it if traffic gets too heavy...

I came across from Cherokee, NC up and over 441 and down into Gatlinburg... 
last summer, about mid-june, Mid-week even....
The traffic was so bad that I called my wife and we drove it instead... 

On a bike, I'd have been killed, easily. 
Motohomes, Motorcycles, SUVs,... etc. pulling out on turns in front of our car, stopping short to see the tourists seeing the waterfalls, stopping in the middle of the road so that they held up traffic in both lanes so that they can snap a picture.... CRAZY BUSY!!!!
And when it gets like that, they have no time, respect, or patience for someone on a bike unless it has about 750cc under it or more.


----------



## carter1 (Aug 5, 2004)

Grayrider,
I don't know where you heard there isn't much mountain biking in the Smokies (maybe you are kidding?), but it couldn't be further from the truth. I've ridden mtb since the late 80's all over the country and there is no better mountain biking in the US than in the Smokies. Just pick up the National Geographic map for the Pisgah district of the Pisgah National Forest and have fun. Park at the Ranger station and you'll have all you want.
The road riding is pretty damn good too though. I'm riding the Blue Ridge Parkway this Saturday as a warm up for a "dirty 100" on the New River Trail on Sunday this coming weekend.
Just bring bikes (fat tires or skinny) you'll have fun.
c


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

bike Cades Cove, lots of short steep hills and beautiful scenery


----------



## peterjones (Apr 25, 2007)

gutfiddle said:


> bike Cades Cove, lots of short steep hills and beautiful scenery


Where are you located, Gutfiddle?
I always thought Fla.
I have family in Asheville and Hendersonville. We have a family cottage in Hendersonville.
I didn't make it last summer but I will def. be there this year.


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

peterjones said:


> Where are you located, Gutfiddle?
> I always thought Fla.
> I have family in Asheville and Hendersonville. We have a family cottage in Hendersonville.
> I didn't make it last summer but I will def. be there this year.


Casa de Gutfiddle is located in Cape Canaveral but I go to the mountains every chance I get. I love mountain biking Pisgah and road biking in Nantahala and hiking in Chatahoochee:thumbsup: 

PM directions and more details about get together in Hendersonville, i look forward to it!


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

hey guys let me tag on this thread, we're thinking of a family vacation up thattaway this summer. likely in the Pigeon Forge / Gatlinburg / Sevierville / Cosby area. 

Same tips apply as above?


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

Creakyknees said:


> hey guys let me tag on this thread, we're thinking of a family vacation up thattaway this summer. likely in the Pigeon Forge / Gatlinburg / Sevierville / Cosby area.
> 
> Same tips apply as above?


i wldnt roadbike in Pigeon Forge or Gatlinburg but some routes from Townsend to Cades Cove and the foothills pky way around the west side of the Smoky Mountains National Park are really nice. Deals Gap is probably the most fun experience i've ever had on a bike but it was during the Cherohala Skwy ride so there were a billion cyclists and caution signs up so the motoscooters didnt kill us.


----------



## peterjones (Apr 25, 2007)

gutfiddle said:


> Casa de Gutfiddle is located in Cape Canaveral but I go to the mountains every chance I get. I love mountain biking Pisgah and road biking in Nantahala and hiking in Chatahoochee:thumbsup:
> 
> PM directions and more details about get together in Hendersonville, i look forward to it!



Let's do it. I've hiked pisgah but I don't do the mtb. thing. 
I'm going to be in Orlando next week for the Int'l Builders Show. I won't be taking my bike but we could get together and have a beer (or two) if you're interested.


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

peterjones said:


> Let's do it. I've hiked pisgah but I don't do the mtb. thing.
> I'm going to be in Orlando next week for the Int'l Builders Show. I won't be taking my bike but we could get together and have a beer (or two) if you're interested.


Sure, i'm game for a brew in Orlando early next week, headed to North Georgia thursday. Let me know what night ur free.


----------



## sidsport (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm an Asheville local. Y'all feel free to send a PM heads-up if you're headed this way. I'd be happy to play tour guide.


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

carter1 said:


> Grayrider,
> I don't know where you heard there isn't much mountain biking in the Smokies (maybe you are kidding?), but it couldn't be further from the truth.


I'm not a mountain biker, but I don't believe mountain biking is permitted on trails inside the Great Smoky Mountain National Park. There is plenty of mountain biking outside the boundaries of the park.


----------



## Duckman (Jul 21, 2005)

Exactly. Theres zero singletrack in the park which is what most consider the Smokies. Only a few FS rds like up Deep Creek out of Bryson. Theres some stuff on the Cherokee Reservation tho thats in the Riding WNC book, but not much. All the good mtb stuff is all around it(Pisgah, Fontana, Tsali, Flint Ridge, Dupont, etc), which is surely what hes talking about. 

I wouldn't ride 441 up over New Found Gap in the busy months if you paid me. Waaaaaaaaaaay too many idiots for my taste. All the best road riding is south and out of the Park completely.


----------



## BikeWNC (Sep 9, 2004)

Cades Cove is nice for riding but it can get very busy with impatient cars. The road is closed to cars on Wed and Sat mornings from first light to 10am. I highly recommend riding at this time. The road is narrow and gets lots of family groups and joggers so the going can be slow in places, but why would you want to zip through Cades Cove anyway? Mornings are the best time for wildlife viewing too. My daughter and I try to make several trips a year around the 10 mile loop with her on the trail-along bike. We often see bear, turkey, deer, coyotes and many different birds.

Another couple of mtb rides in the park are Parson's Branch Rd and Balsam Mtn Rd. These are one way gravel roads that do not get a lot of traffic. Parson's Branch would start at the visitor center at the end of Cades Cove. Ride from the visitor center up and over to the NC side of the Park. The out and back trip is about 20 miles. You can add that to a early morning loop of the whole or part of the Cove for more miles.

The Balsam Mtn Rd starts near Cherokee on the NC side. If you start at the bottom near the Cherokee fish hatchery it is 17 miles up the gravel road to the paved road at Balsam Mtn Picnic Area and Campground. Turn around and ride back to the car for a 34 mile rt in the Park. It's a great ride and is usually very quiet.

For road riding, as mentioned, 441 can get crazy. I would recommend either the Foothills Parkway on the Tenn. side or the BRP near Cherokee on the NC side. There are some tunnels on the BRP so have a flashing taillight.


----------



## ogre (Dec 16, 2005)

*Another MTB road*



BikeWNC said:


> Another couple of mtb rides in the park are Parson's Branch Rd and Balsam Mtn Rd. These are one way gravel roads that do not get a lot of traffic. Parson's Branch would start at the visitor center at the end of Cades Cove. Ride from the visitor center up and over to the NC side of the Park. The out and back trip is about 20 miles. You can add that to a early morning loop of the whole or part of the Cove for more miles.


On the other end of the Cades Cove loop is Rich Mtn Road. This is also a one way gravel road that climbs about 4 mi at 5% with a similar descent into Townsend. Parson's Branch is shorter (about 3 mi, I think, but steeper, with a couple of steep steep sections). Although both are one way roads, you can ride them both ways. Just be aware and yield if you're going the other direction. I've passed park rangers who wave to me.

I do Rich Mtn/Cades Cove on my cross bike, which is about 35 miles, climbing Rich Mtn in each direction and takes me 3 hours. An MTB w/ semi-slicks would be fine. Be aware of the traffic situation in Cades Cove. Yes, most hours except Wed and Sat mornings the loop is packed with cars. You can take Hyatt Lane back thru to cut 5 miles off of the loop.

I've seen bear on both Rich Mtn and Parson Branch Rd. I flew right by a rattlesnake once on Rich Mtn. That's an awesome night ride too. I saw lots of deer and coyote the last time I did it at night. If it's a clear night w/ a fair amount of moonlight, you can do a lot of it without lighting. 

The heinous loop - start in Townsend, take Foothills Pkwy to Hwy 129, go up most of the Dragon, take Parsons Branch into Cades Cove, ride the end and the beginning of the Cades Cove Loop, and take Rich Mtn back to Townsend. About 60 miles, 25 of it climbing, 25 descending. I'd guess atleast 7k feet of climbing. The only non-paved parts are Rich Mtn and Parsons Branch, but a road bike won't cut it. Expect to spend 6 hours in the saddle. YMMV. I don't know if it was mentioned on this thread, but traffic can be hellacious on the Dragon - crotch rockets. Avoid that section on weekend afternoons.


----------



## Sprocket - Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

So with all the talk of roads being full of traffic (441, 129 "the dragon", and the Skyway as well) are you local guys aware of any events that shut down motorized traffic to those roads for a day, or maybe have a moving blockade of some kind?

Just wondered...


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

Sprocket - Matt said:


> So with all the talk of roads being full of traffic (441, 129 "the dragon", and the Skyway as well) are you local guys aware of any events that shut down motorized traffic to those roads for a day, or maybe have a moving blockade of some kind?
> 
> Just wondered...


In general, those three roads don't get closed unless there is snow/ice.

The Skyway traffic really isn't bad, especially on non-holiday week days.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Bump. Hey Homebrew, check out some of the posts in this thread for the Gatlinburg area.


----------

